# Planet Audio P1002 Old School ZED Amp 1 Ohm stable



## Bugstyvy (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/270892706339?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------

